# APDT Rally



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I am really excited for my friend and our club's training director. Her dog Hamilton's Mystic Lord of the Dance "Sonny" finished 4th in the country in APDT rally! http://www.apdt.com/rally/pdf/2011/2011_USA_National_Rankings.pdf What an honor to have her as our training director. Lucy and Sonny are a wonderful team. :clap2:


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

agility collie mom said:


> I am really excited for my friend and our club's training director. Her dog Hamilton's Mystic Lord of the Dance "Sonny" finished 4th in the country in APDT rally! What an honor to have her as our training director. Lucy and Sonny are a wonderful team.


Considering the number of titles on that dog, this is obviously a great team. Finishing any title is a worthy achievement. Getting a national ranking is simply great.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is a video of Lucy with Sonny and Sonny's sire Lad. Sonny is the dog closest to Lucy with the wagging tail. He sure loves his Mom. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okz3NBwBHB4


----------

